# Amazon official cover for Paperwhite



## Orionpkmyz

It seems that Amazon has perfected this cover. I like the baby Kindle's cover but it has no magnetic closure and I hate the colors. This Paperwhite's cover is both attractive in colors and it has a magnetic clasp! I love my Kindle Keyboard and would not get the Paperwhite but I really want this cover!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I tend to agree. . .it fixes the one thing wrong with the covers for the basic and Touch kindles. . .it doesn't automatically stay closed.  I ordered one in "ink blue" to go with my new PW kindle.


----------



## bordercollielady

Love the color choices too. not just the old red/black/brown/navy stuff.  I'm getting the Persimmon for my PW!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I really liked the Red shade for the keyboard covers.  And liked the Wine for my current basic Kindle.  Went with the ink blue for the PW and persimmon for my new Fire.


----------



## Orionpkmyz

Wow, so jealous of your new toys/their cover! I would get the Paperwhite except I love the KK to death (and have THREE backups for it).


----------



## sparklemotion

I think these covers look really nice too!  I was wondering if anyone knew if the back of the case was leather? I know it's held in place with the plastic tray so does that mean the back of the case is plastic too and not leather like the front? I'm assuming that's the case.


----------



## Cuechick

I would love for someone who gets this to post pics and if you happen to have a Kindle 4, to see if it fits? I know they say it doesn't but since they have almost the same measurements, I would just like to see how close they are.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cuechick said:


> I would love for someone who gets this to post pics and if you happen to have a Kindle 4, to see if it fits? I know they say it doesn't but since they have almost the same measurements, I would just like to see how close they are.


I would be very surprised if the new cover fits either current kindle. . . .the PW is bigger than the basic Kindle and a tiny bit smaller than the Touch and the covers are made to mold onto the devices. Gotta be exact.


----------



## kschles

My biggest gripe with my Amazon kindle touch cover is that it is so smooth that it tends to be slippery when grabbing or holding it.  It also scratches up like crazy.  I see from photos that the new PW covers have the pebbled texture of the older kindle covers.  I hope this helps with both issues.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sparklemotion said:


> I think these covers look really nice too!  I was wondering if anyone knew if the back of the case was leather? I know it's held in place with the plastic tray so does that mean the back of the case is plastic too and not leather like the front? I'm assuming that's the case.


The backs of the similar ones for the K4 are leather, with a plastic frame that the Kindle fits very tightly in. The pictures of the new ones look like the leather comes up around the edges of the plastic frame on the new ones. Or the plastic is an exact match to the leather.

I don't expect the covers for the PW to fit the K4 or vice versa. They are extremely form fitting.

Edit:

The PW is 6.7" x 4.6" x 0.36"
The K4 is 6.5" x 4.5" x 0.34"

That .2 in length is deadly; that's almost a quarter of an inch. I'd really be afraid of it falling out. They really are designed to fit closely. However, my cover is due to come soon. I'll give it a try.

Betsy
Betsy


----------



## Patricia

Does anyone have an estimated delivery date for their covers?  I ordered one for the HD 8.9 in ink blue and received the message that a date would be e-mailed to me later.


----------



## Cuechick

Betsy, I was just checking out the size difference and have to wonder if there might be a way to "McGyver " it to make it work? 
Can't wait to see what you think!


----------



## sparklemotion

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The backs of the similar ones for the K4 are leather, with a plastic frame that the Kindle fits very tightly in. The pictures of the new ones look like the leather comes up around the edges of the plastic frame on the new ones. Or the plastic is an exact match to the leather.


Thank you, Betsy.


----------



## sparklemotion

Patricia said:


> Does anyone have an estimated delivery date for their covers? I ordered one for the HD 8.9 in ink blue and received the message that a date would be e-mailed to me later.


My estimated date is October 3rd with Amazon Prime.  (for the paperwhite cover)


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

sparklemotion said:


> My estimated date is October 3rd with Amazon Prime.  (for the paperwhite cover)


Which color? Blue seems to be Oct. 31  (and I ordered it as soon as it was available). Oh well - I've got a sleeve to use in the meantime.


----------



## booklover888

I have a blue paperwhite cover due Oct 31. I didn't order it til Saturday.


----------



## teralpar

Onyx cover for PW to be delivered on 10/11 w/Prime 2-day shipping. I ordered it on the day after the announcement (Friday).


----------



## Heifzilla

I ordered a pink cover and it is estimated for an October 3rd delivery with Amazon Prime.  I ordered on the day the PW was announced.


----------



## Sunshine22

seems the color does make a difference on delivery date... i ordered the persimmon on the first day, with prime 2 day shipping, and my delivery date for the cover is 10/17.

From another thread, it looks like the black and pink are being delivered right away, the other colors are delayed.


----------



## etexlady

No love for the honey color?  I have a fuschsia colored iPad cover from Roo so wanted something different for the new Kindle.  I thought the Persimmon color might clash with the fushsia iPad cover.  Funny how we make decisions regarding covers and colors.


----------



## AlexJouJou

I ordered 2 hours after release. The persimmon color. It says November 7th for delivery! Yikes!

I didn't want plain black again (it turns out it is true that you can have too much black!) but I am not a pink person. The blue cover I ordered for my Fire isn't estimated until October 24th or so!


----------



## Cuechick

etexlady said:


> No love for the honey color? I have a fuschsia colored iPad cover from Roo so wanted something different for the new Kindle. I thought the Persimmon color might clash with the fushsia iPad cover. Funny how we make decisions regarding covers and colors.


Well on my monitor the "honey" looks very green, almost chartreuse... which I like but in the group pic on the PW main page it looks more yellow, which is what the name implies... I would be hesitant to order it since it is not clear what you will get.


----------



## cagnes

I ordered one too, I went with Persimmon! The only other feature I would have loved to have on the cover would be a hand strap like on the Marware cover, then it would have been perfect! A strap makes one handed reading so much more comfortable & safer... less chance of the kindle slipping out of your hand.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I ordered the fuschia cover as soon as they were announced, my delivery date is Oct 3rd, with Prime 2-day shipping.


----------



## Kathy

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I ordered the fuschia cover as soon as they were announced, my delivery date is Oct 3rd, with Prime 2-day shipping.


Same for me.


----------



## planet_janet

I agree that the Amazon PW cover looks really nice. I have a Noreve for my K2i, but I think I'd like the Amazon cover for the PW I'm hoping to receive for Christmas.  I added the onyx cover to my Amazon wish list, but might change it to persimmon or honey pending viewing the pictures people on these boards hopefully post once they receive their covers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cuechick said:


> Well on my monitor the "honey" looks very green, almost chartreuse... which I like but in the group pic on the PW main page it looks more yellow, which is what the name implies... I would be hesitant to order it since it is not clear what you will get.


I might have ordered the honey if I'd been sure it was yellow....I got the persimmon.

Betsy


----------



## tiggeerrific

I ordered fuschia delivery date Oct. 2nd same day my 3G PW will arrive


----------



## LuvHorses

My fuchsia cover says delivery Oct 29!  Ack


----------



## DD

bordercollielady said:


> Love the color choices too. not just the old red/black/brown/navy stuff. I'm getting the Persimmon for my PW!


I really was leaning toward the persimmon. That color is gorgeous. But, I ended up ordering the black because I didn't want a band of color around the black bezel of the PW. I thought it would be nice to have all black around it. I'm having second thoughts now. Well, I guess I have some time to decide.


----------



## sparklemotion

Does the persimmon show as more of a bright orange color on most people's monitors or is it showing as more of a dark orange? It looks different from pic to pic.


----------



## cagnes

sparklemotion said:


> Does the persimmon show as more of a bright orange color on most people's monitors or is it showing as more of a dark orange? It looks different from pic to pic.


It looks like a bright orange on my monitor. I couldn't decide, so I have both the Persimmon & Honey ordered & figured I cancel one once I made up my mind. I'm leaning towards the Honey because I want to skin my Paperwhite & what I have in mind would match better with the yellow. I think want a dark gray or black skin & I'm worried the the orange border would make it look too Halloweeny.


----------



## sparklemotion

Thanks Cagnes.  I think the honey is really nice too!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

My first order for the Amazon cover in onyx was scheduled for delivery 10/10. The delivery date never changed. I placed a new order today, for the same cover, and the delivery date is 10/2. Didn't want to risk just keeping the first order and hoping. I realllllly wanted the cover the same time I get my new KPW. So, for others with the same cover on order, if your delivery date is later than 10/2 (with Prime one day shipping), you might want to look into it.


----------



## CrystalStarr

WolfePrincess73 said:


> My first order for the Amazon cover in onyx was scheduled for delivery 10/10. The delivery date never changed. I placed a new order today, for the same cover, and the delivery date is 10/2. Didn't want to risk just keeping the first order and hoping. I realllllly wanted the cover the same time I get my new KPW. So, for others with the same cover on order, if your delivery date is later than 10/2 (with Prime one day shipping), you might want to look into it.


Oh I had the same thing going on! I ordered the day of announcement and my Onyx cover said 10/10 (Prime 1 day shipping). I saw this and went ahead and ordered another one and sure enough, the estimated delivery date on the new order in 10/2. I'd MUCH prefer that! Hmm... do I really go ahead and cancel the original 10/10 one?


----------



## WolfePrincess73

CrystalStarr said:


> Hmm... do I really go ahead and cancel the original 10/10 one?


I did cancel my original order, but that was just because I don't need 2 of the same covers. I will have more than enough singles when I am done...lol!


----------



## CrystalStarr

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I did cancel my original order, but that was just because I don't need 2 of the same covers. I will have more than enough singles when I am done...lol!


I don't need two either. But since the 10/10 one was ordered first it should be first in line. I just don't want to mess something up and then end up getting the darn thing LATER! Returning it isn't a big deal at all. I might just keep both orders.


----------



## Sunshine22

I cancelled my Persimmon today, and ordered the Ink Blue instead.  I'm kind of rough on covers, and decided that scratches, etc won't show as much on the dark blue.  

My Est delivery went from 10/17 to 11/6   ... But I expected that, and will just have to use some of my current Touch cases while I wait.


----------



## Tabbyco

I pre ordered the saddle color, I can't wait!


----------



## ersott

Uhmmm....

Do you think that the magnetic closure will cause problems with credit cards?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ersott said:


> Uhmmm....
> 
> Do you think that the magnetic closure will cause problems with credit cards?


No.


----------



## sparklemotion

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Which color? Blue seems to be Oct. 31  (and I ordered it as soon as it was available). Oh well - I've got a sleeve to use in the meantime.


Sorry, I missed your question earlier. I ordered the fuchsia color.  It does seem it will ship faster than some of the other colors, but maybe in the end the others will end up shipping sooner than is stated.


----------



## LuvHorses

My fuschia delivery states Oct 29


----------



## Vicki G.

kschles said:


> My biggest gripe with my Amazon kindle touch cover is that it is so smooth that it tends to be slippery when grabbing or holding it. It also scratches up like crazy. I see from photos that the new PW covers have the pebbled texture of the older kindle covers. I hope this helps with both issues.


I just did a post about this in the "Getting Paperwhite in and out of the new case" thread. Hope it helps. The new case isn't "pebbled" like the KK cases, it's totally different. Looks like little scales... or something! lol Elegant it isn't. Grippable it is!! And it's very doubtful that it will show scratches. I think it's GREAT!!!


----------



## Robbiegirl

bordercollielady said:


> Love the color choices too. not just the old red/black/brown/navy stuff. I'm getting the Persimmon for my PW!


I just ordered Persimmon as well. It's a nice shade of red.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Robbiegirl said:


> I just ordered Persimmon as well. It's a nice shade of red.


Oh! Have you gotten it? It's red? Seems orange or rust to me. Maybe even brick, depending on the screen. . . . . but I've not seen any images that make me think 'red'. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh! Have you gotten it? It's red? Seems orange or rust to me. Maybe even brick, depending on the screen. . . . . but I've not seen any images that make me think 'red'.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HD


Some of us would argue that "brick" IS a shade of red. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Some of us would argue that "brick" IS a shade of red.
> 
> Betsy


Well ---- yes ---- but not RED red. . . . .

I'm afraid I've never seen an actual persimmon, so I'm not real sure what color one is. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD


----------



## Sienna_98

Persimmon fruit are definitely orange in color.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I wish they had a nice medium-to-dark purple...


----------



## gaidinsgirl

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I wish they had a nice medium-to-dark purple...


oh me too! that is the color I always wish for with the covers. I am happier with these, than I was with the touch covers though. I didn't really like any of those.


----------



## Robbiegirl

I love these covers. I just ordered one for my paperwhite to come and one for my daughter's touch. 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/RedHippoStudio


----------



## Pushka

Hmm, it looks orange to me, brick is more of a brownish tint.  But brick is my favourite lipstick colour so if it turns out to be brick well, that's ok too.

Persimmons are definitely orange, in fact, like an Orange.  But I guess Orange doesn't sound as sexy as persimmon.


----------



## sparklemotion

Going by the fuchsia case I saw at Best Buy (Kindle Fire HD cover) they seem to be a bit darker in person than they show in the Amazon pic. In the Amazon pic they look brighter. So I'm thinking the persimmon will be more of a darker orange and not the bright orange it shows in the pic. Although the lighting in Best Buy could make them appear darker.


----------



## RoseOhio

I ordered the Persimmon.  I am hoping it is a nice dark orange.  

Rose
Ohio


----------



## KindleGirl

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I wish they had a nice medium-to-dark purple...


Ditto for me. They haven't come up with any really nice purples for covers yet. The Touch cover is ok, but it is a purple/wine combo. A nice true purple would be great!


----------



## parakeetgirl

etexlady said:


> No love for the honey color? I have a fuschsia colored iPad cover from Roo so wanted something different for the new Kindle. I thought the Persimmon color might clash with the fushsia iPad cover. Funny how we make decisions regarding covers and colors.


I ordered a Honey colored one today and it says I should get it along with the PW on Oct.2. I thought the Honey one was pretty.


----------



## CraigInOregon

In the absence of purple, I'll probably go black.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My honey case, that I ordered on Sep 17th,  was showing as delivered on October 30th.    So I decided to change the shipping to one day to see if that would help; by mistake I clicked again on the "two day free shipping" which is what it was already, instead of one day...and the ship date changed to Oct. 3!!!!

So I'm happy.  I'll leave it there.  

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

I just ordered the honey colour too because the persimmon will be taking a while.  Amazon must be wondering why honey is so popular now.  I'm not sure if I like the honey colour but I do want a cover when the PW first arrives.  It will take me a few days to get my hands on it once it is delivered to my USA address, but hope to have it Monday week.  Amazon is set for delivery on 2nd.


----------



## sparklemotion

A reviewer on Amazon has posted pics of the honey color for the Kindle Fire HD case. So if anyone is interested in seeing pics of the honey color from a consumer, it might be helpful. The color does look different in their pics, as compared to Amazons.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B008GGH530/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_all


----------



## CrystalStarr

The lack of purple leaves me shaking my head!  Purple rules my life!  Purple first always!


----------



## PinkKindle

CrystalStarr said:


> The lack of purple leaves me shaking my head! Purple rules my life! Purple first always!


Check again -- they've added Royal Purple to the PW cover colors! 

I'm sticking with the pink myself, but I'm glad they give options!


----------



## LuvHorses

Purple is way too dark, almost navy blue.  Was hoping for medium purple. 

Will keep my fuschia!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

LuvHorses said:


> Purple is way too dark, almost navy blue. Was hoping for medium purple.
> 
> Will keep my fuschia!


On my computer, the purple looks pretty bright - regular purple. This is the first time I'm unsure what color to get. On K3, I got blue. On KT, purple. Now they have both!


----------



## sparklemotion

On my computer it looks very purple too, not too dark. I guess it's the kind of thing where you can only know for certain in person, but it looks like a really nice purple on my monitor. I'm sticking with my fuchsia cover though.


----------



## KindleGirl

I kept my fuschia cover on order AND ordered the purple one! I am a purple person too! Although I like the pink too, so I may have to decide when they get here or keep both for a change. It was so nice of Amazon to listen to our requests earlier in the thread and add the purple!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I believe I'll stick with persimmon, but that's a nice shade. . . . . . .


----------



## Atunah

And I would love a dark navy blue.  . The current blue is not dark enough to me, and I don't do pink or purple. I am going to probably get the black. I want something dark enough to blend were it surrounds the kindle. Or it will drive me nuts. 
Even a really dark burgundy would be nice. Like mahagony.


----------



## LuvHorses

Atunah said:


> And I would love a dark navy blue. . The current blue is not dark enough to me, and I don't do pink or purple. I am going to probably get the black. I want something dark enough to blend were it surrounds the kindle. Or it will drive me nuts.
> Even a really dark burgundy would be nice. Like mahagony.


That's why you add a decal to surround so it matches with cover color . I hate the dark surround that's why I am adding a decal.

Thousands of choices at Decalgirl, available soon!


----------



## Atunah

Oh no, I love the dark color bezel. I couldn't deal with any color decal on there. I am not a big fan of skins. The only reason I have one on my K3 is because of the crack in the corner of the bezel. But I got a matte black for it, matching the kindle almost exactly.  

I don't intent putting anything on my PW. 

I like to have my eyes not stray and stay on the screen. I have a bit of an eye issue, so I like to keep it all dark and neutral. No distractions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Ink Blue color is reasonably dark -- especially the rubber hold-the-fire part.  I bet you wouldn't notice it even a little.  I have to pay attention to notice it, but when I do I think that it's a nice subtle thin strip of color all the way around.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Ink Blue color is reasonably dark -- especially the rubber hold-the-fire part. I bet you wouldn't notice it even a little. I have to pay attention to notice it, but when I do I think that it's a nice subtle thin strip of color all the way around.


It looks really bright in the picture on the page where someone is holding it with a kindle in it. But that is the issue with screen displays and lighting. I don't want medium blue though, it would have to be very dark navy for me though.

I am assuming these cases would be at some store at some point. I haven't ordered one yet. I have this delusional hope that maybe I'll get a nice offer on my special offer PW for a discount on one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The one I got for the Fire HD7 I would definitely NOT characterize as 'bright'.  It is Navy.  I keep telling people it's Tardis colored, but it's actually even a little darker than that.


----------



## Atunah

I have no idea what tardis is  . Sounds like a candy. 

I guess it would work if its true navy and not just blue. Those are the only 2 darker colors they offer, black and that blue. There isn't even a dark brown. 

I sure like the idea of the cover though. I am going light this time. My K3 has a Oberon, which I love, but its kind of heavy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Doctor Who reference. . . .sorry. . . . .

It's dark wash blue jean blue. . . . maybe even a bit darker than that. Definitely Navy, I'd say. 

But, yeah, they should be available in Best Buys. . . . . .maybe even now -- assuming the Fire color is the same as the PW color.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Ann in Arlington said:


> I believe I'll stick with persimmon, but that's a nice shade. . . . . . .


Sold. I deleted the black one out of my Wish List and will now buy this nice purple one. Yay!

But I'm still waiting till my KPW arrives, because I intend to send my K3K back to Amazon for credit, and use that to pay for the bulk of my KPW leather cover.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Atunah said:


> I have no idea what tardis is . Sounds like a candy.
> 
> I guess it would work if its true navy and not just blue. Those are the only 2 darker colors they offer, black and that blue. There isn't even a dark brown.
> 
> I sure like the idea of the cover though. I am going light this time. My K3 has a Oberon, which I love, but its kind of heavy.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

I like the slim line, no bulk look of this cover. In Ink Blue.

My concern is weight. It's leather, which to me means heavy....even this slim. But I already contacted Cyberacoustics who makes my current & favorite cover, very lightweight, and they dont have plans to make covers for the new Kindles (yet). 

Have any other companies announced covers for the Paperwhites yet?I like very lightweight, not fancy, and easy to get K in and out of.


----------



## Heifzilla

Ooh, purple!  While I love pink, every other electronic I have is in some sort of pink cover, so it was time for something different.  Pink cancelled, purple ordered.  Same delivery date.  Kindle still not supposed to be here till Oct 10


----------



## CrystalStarr

I leaped on purple!  That made my day!


----------



## Steph H

I was excited to see the purple mentioned in a thread in Let's Talk Kindle yesterday. I immediately cancelled my fuchsia and ordered purple. That's what I wanted originally too, and hadn't realized they'd added it.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Purple... reigns!


----------



## geko29

Ink Blue with an estimated delivery date of October 31st and Persimmon with an estimated delivery date of November 7th--both "Shipping Soon".


----------



## Toby

Same here. My CC was charged for the cover today, so it's coming. Yayyy!


----------



## Gary_Berg

What is the Amazon cover for the PW like? I read some complaints that the front cover part wasn't very sturdy, that it was like light cardboard, and not very robust. Or maybe that was the cover for the Touch?


----------



## Sunshine22

Gary_Berg said:


> What is the Amazon cover for the PW like? I read some complaints that the front cover part wasn't very sturdy, that it was like light cardboard, and not very robust. Or maybe that was the cover for the Touch?


Gary, I don't think anyone's received the Amazon PW cover yet to give you a review. Maybe someone that has the new Fire case can answer your question, I think the cases are basically the same.

My ink blue cover ordered on the 17th, and not scheduled to arrive until 11/6, is on its way! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Sunshine22 said:


> Gary, I don't think anyone's received the Amazon PW cover yet to give you a review. Maybe someone that has the new Fire case can answer your question, I think the cases are basically the same.


Actually, they're not. Different dimensions, different design...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sunshine22 said:


> Gary, I don't think anyone's received the Amazon PW cover yet to give you a review. Maybe someone that has the new Fire case can answer your question, I think the cases are basically the same.
> 
> My ink blue cover ordered on the 17th, and not scheduled to arrive until 11/6, is on its way! Woo Hoo!!


I think the new Fire covers and the PW covers are similar in design. I quite like the Fire cover. Not flimsy at all. Nor do I think the Amazon cover for the K4 is flimsy. The Touch cover is similar. An improvement expected with the PW cover is that there will be a latch or magnet so that it will have some real closure rather than just shutting. The K4 cover is very smooth and some folks feel like it scratches easily. The new Fire Cover is much more textured and I expect the PW cover to be as well.

Folks should start getting them today and I'm sure will be along to share.


----------



## geko29

geko29 said:


> Ink Blue with an estimated delivery date of October 31st and Persimmon with an estimated delivery date of November 7th--both "Shipping Soon".


Both now shipped. One will arrive more than a month early, the other nearly one month. Hopefully this means I won't have to wait until October 11th for the device itself.


----------



## LuvHorses

My cover arriving today, but PW not till 24th  
Guess I will see what its like without a Kindle in it.


----------



## LuvHorses

Just got the cover, it's a nice leather and color.  Though magnetic closure doesn't hold we'll along edge.  But this is without a kindle in it.  Does the kindle edge have magnets in it to help hold cover closed?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So the "persimmon" color is a nice dark orange. Slightly pinky, but not yellowy at all.  I like it.

Anybody get the Fuschia?  How pink is it?


----------



## LuvHorses

Ann in Arlington said:


> So the "persimmon" color is a nice dark orange. Slightly pinky, but not yellowy at all. I like it.
> 
> Anybody get the Fuschia? How pink is it?


Mine is fuschia, nice medium/dark pink, not bright. I call it an almost pink with purple tinge.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LuvHorses said:


> Mine is fuschia, nice medium/dark pink, not bright. I call it an almost pink with purple tinge.


See, I'm thinking I could like that. I don't like a hot pink, or a pale pink, but a bold pink is cool. But I'm happy with my Persimmon for now.


----------



## sparklemotion

The fuchsia is a really nice pink I think.  A bold pink, but I wouldn't say it's overly bright or a hot pink.


----------



## Atunah

I ordered the Ink Blue today. Estimated delivery is October 29th   .

All the other colors were available right away. But I wanted to stay dark. It was either the blue or the Saddle.


----------



## Sunshine22

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Actually, they're not. Different dimensions, different design...


I should have been more clear, I was talking about the material being the same. Since he was asking about sturdiness, I figured someone that might already have the new Fire cover could weigh in...

Speaking of new covers, for those of us still waiting (one more day for me!) Could we get some new case pictures over here??

Atunah, I also ordered the "tardis" color


----------



## LuvHorses

Will post pics of my fuschia tomorrow when I have some natural lighting


----------



## bordercollielady

To those of you who have the PW and the official cover,  how are you holding the cover while you read?  With the felt on the inside cover,  I'm wondering how comfortable it will be folded back (with no where to keep your left hand)..


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> To those of you who have the PW and the official cover, how are you holding the cover while you read? With the felt on the inside cover, I'm wondering how comfortable it will be folded back (with no where to keep your left hand)..


The cover folds back and is perfectly comfortable for me to hold in either hand. I don't know what the fabric on the inside is; I wouldn't have said felt. It feels to me like fine quality mens dress pants fabric.


----------



## sparklemotion

I think it's really comfortable to hold and it folds back very flat. I think the material on the inside flap is nice too. I had an Oberon with wool once and it's softer than that. I'm really in love with this cover, I think it's perfect!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LuvHorses said:


> Just got the cover, it's a nice leather and color. Though magnetic closure doesn't hold we'll along edge. But this is without a kindle in it. Does the kindle edge have magnets in it to help hold cover closed?


The magnet holds lightly with the Kindle in it. If I hold the Kindle in cover with the flap down, it stays closed. But it only takes a slight nudge to open it in that position.

I agree with Ann; the inner cover feels like a very lightweight wool worsted.

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

Here's a pic of my fuchsia case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a picture of my honey cover....








and one showing the cover's bezel.










I'm thinking of getting a skin. Haven't skinned a Kindle in awhile, but I think I'd like it with the yellow surround. And I'm going to get a skin for my 5G i'Touch when they come out....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree with Ann; the inner cover feels like a very lightweight wool worsted.
> 
> Betsy


I knew the fabric expert would be able to say what it was. 

I kind of like that Fuchsia color. . . .which is a little surprising to me!


----------



## sparklemotion

Oh the honey is super nice! Such a pretty yellow!  I know a lot of people said they didn't like the color around the bezel, and I was unsure how I'd feel, but I personally really like it. It doesn't distract me at all.


----------



## sparklemotion

Can someone please post a pic of the persimmon cover? I'd love to see that one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sparklemotion said:


> Oh the honey is super nice! Such a pretty yellow!  I know a lot of people said they didn't like the color around the bezel, and I was unsure how I'd feel, but I personally really like it. It doesn't distract me at all.


I like it too. . .mine's the persimmon. . .sorry, no picture capabilities. . . .maybe I can upload one to FB. . .hang on. . . .

'kay, here's a pic:









Behind it you can see my fiskars scissors so if you have a clue what shade of orange they are, that helps. And my Ryan Zimmerman bobblehead which is Nationals Red. Does that help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Nice!

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

Oh very nice! Thank you, Ann! That's a gorgeous color. I was going between the persimmon and the fuchsia. It makes me want to have more than one!    If it was easier to get it off and on I might splurge and get another one.


----------



## bordercollielady

Oh that Persimmon is much redder than I expected.  Changed mine to Ink Blue - so I would have more choices in skins that matched, but it is very pretty. 

I need to spend more time holding the cover open - but I agree - its more of a wool than felt.  It might not irritate my skin (which is very sensitive) as much..

Can you even order Oberons without the felt anymore?  I didn't find a "Message" text field on their new website anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sparklemotion said:


> It makes me want to have more than one!  If it was easier to get it off and on I might splurge and get another one.


Yeah.

I guess it's not practical to get a second KP just so you have an excuse to get another color cover.


----------



## sparklemotion

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I guess it's not practical to get a second KP just so you have an excuse to get another color cover.


LOL. Probably not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sparklemotion said:


> LOL. Probably not.


You were _supposed_ to say, "Oh! That sounds like a GREAT idea!"

We may have to take away your enabler card.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I guess it's not practical to get a second KP just so you have an excuse to get another color cover.


Of course it is; you need to have a Kindle to loan people books on. And you want it protected. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Of course it is; you need to have a Kindle to loan people books on. And you want it protected.
> 
> Betsy


Now _that's_ an enabler!


----------



## pattyaz

Does anyone have a purple cover that they can post a picture of?  I am wondering how dark it is in real life.....


----------



## sparklemotion

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now _that's_ an enabler!


LOL! Betsy FTW!

Now Betsy has me thinking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here ya go, sparklemo':
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007OZNZG0/?tag=kbpst-20


Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

pattyaz said:


> Does anyone have a purple cover that they can post a picture of? I am wondering how dark it is in real life.....


Someone posted pics of the purple cover on Amazon. You can see them if you look up the Paperwhite cover on there. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Leather-Purple/dp/B008IJR79W/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1349281293&sr=8-7&keywords=paperwhite+cover

It looks quite dark in the pics, like an eggplant color, but it's hard to say how accurate the shots are color wise. I do think it's likely a darker purple
than it shows in the Amazon promo pics. Hopefully someone will posts pics here too.


----------



## sparklemotion

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here ya go, sparklemo':
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007OZNZG0/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> 
> Betsy


Oh nooo...   Well.. I could always use a spare PW to keep at the office.


----------



## Leslie

The colors aren't ideal. On the top is my Touch in its Belkin case. The middle is the new purple Kindle case and on the bottom is the fuchsia, which looks more pink in this photo than it does in real life.










This is a better view of the fuchsia cover:


----------



## Sunshine22

Wow, I really like the honey color, which surprises me.  It almost looked green on amazon to me.

And the persimmon is gorgeous.  I also changed my persimmon order to ink blue, and now I'm not sure if that was the right move...oh, well.  Maybe I do need two.


----------



## sparklemotion

Sunshine22 said:


> Maybe I do need two.


You sound like me!  It's a shame it's a bit hard to remove the PW from the case otherwise I really would get two!
I have the fuchsia, which I LOVE, but I also really like the persimmon color.


----------



## Heifzilla

I got my purple cover today and I am not impressed.  It's decently made but I think too expensive for what it is.  I would have paid $20 for it no problem, but $40...eh.  I will probably be sending it back.


----------



## lori_piper

pattyaz said:


> Does anyone have a purple cover that they can post a picture of? I am wondering how dark it is in real life.....


I've been trying to take a good picture of the purple all day, and they keep coming out too grey. 

I will say that it's nothing like the "royal purple" that I see on my monitor at Amazon. Eggplant might be a good word for it. Aubergine. 

My husband said "So that's your purple case, huh? Wow, it's dark!"


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have the pink one ordered and it will be here tomorrow, but after seeing Betsy's honey color, I might need to get that instead... It is football season after all (Go Steelers!)


----------



## CraigInOregon

The honey cover looks sweet *snicker* but it's no purple...


----------



## mistyd107

Is it just my phone or is the persimmon much more red than orange? If So I might have to consider


----------



## sparklemotion

mistyd107 said:


> Is it just my phone or is the persimmon much more red than orange? If So I might have to consider


I agree, it looks much more red to me in the pic, not really orange. I'd love to see a few more pics of the persimmon to compare.
I really like the reddish look, probably more than if it was orange.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Once again, Amazon rocks.  I ordered the PW cover yesterday and it was supposed to be here tomorrow.  Guess what just showed up on my doorstep?

As I admire my pretty pink cover, I can't help but notice what a long way Amazon has come since the K1 and that icky black thing they called a cover. 

Now all I need is my skin, which should be here by Friday.


----------



## mistyd107

sparklemotion said:


> I agree, it looks much more red to me in the pic, not really orange. I'd love to see a few more pics of the persimmon to compare.
> I really like the reddish look, probably more than if it was orange.


ITA


----------



## CrystalStarr

I'd call the purple plum.  I LOVE the color! It is what I personally think of when I think of my favorite color.  I'll try and find the time tomorrow to get a photo photo in daylight.


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> The colors aren't ideal. On the top is my Touch in its Belkin case. The middle is the new purple Kindle case and on the bottom is the fuchsia, which looks more pink in this photo than it does in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a better view of the fuchsia cover:


The purple one looks like bright electric blue on my monitor!


----------



## DD

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have the pink one ordered and it will be here tomorrow, but after seeing Betsy's honey color, I might need to get that instead... It is football season after all (Go Steelers!)


Same reason I love purple, Heather! Go Ravens!


----------



## DD

Leslie said:


> The colors aren't ideal. On the top is my Touch in its Belkin case. The middle is the new purple Kindle case and on the bottom is the fuchsia, which looks more pink in this photo than it does in real life.


Leslie, could you please post a picture of the PW in the pink cover with the cover open? I leaned toward the dark covers because I was afraid the bright color aroung the bezel might bother me. But that fuschia is so-o-o-o gorgeous. I'm tempted!


----------



## DD

I posted pictures of the unwrapping of my PW purple cover in another thread, if you're interested:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,125570.msg1900102.html#msg1900102

The purple looks pretty bright because of the flash but here is a more accurate representation of the color without the flash:


----------



## CraigInOregon

DD said:


> Same reason I love purple, Heather! Go Ravens!


Ravens? Those copycats?

Forget them... Go VIKES! (The original Purple People Eaters!)


----------



## luvmy4brats

I was playing with my cover trying to figure out where the magnet is that turns the Kindle on and off. I thought it would be where the silver clasp is, but it's not. It's on the lower corner.


----------



## Sandpiper

My Amazon saddle color cover is coming tomorrow.  (PW came today.)  But I don't know . . . .  I've always kind of liked reading Kindle nekid.  Just a sleeve for transport and laying around.  The PW has to be reasonably snug in the cover so it doesn't fall out.  Is it a tight fit?  Is it difficult to get it out of the cover?


----------



## cagnes

Got my purple cover in today & I love the color! Now I need to decide which skin I want to go with.  

If any of you guys skin your PW, I'd love to see pics... please post them!


----------



## cagnes

Sandpiper said:


> My Amazon saddle color cover is coming tomorrow. (PW came today.) But I don't know . . . . I've always kind of liked reading Kindle nekid. Just a sleeve for transport and laying around. The PW has to be reasonably snug in the cover so it doesn't fall out. Is it a tight fit? Is it difficult to get it out of the cover?


It is a tight fit. It gives the appearance that the cover is part of the Kindle, like it's molded onto it. It's a little difficult to get it out, but not too bad. You need to peel down one of the corners in order to pop it out. The Kindle is meant to stay in the cover, not necessarily be taken it in & out like you may do with other covers.


----------



## Sandpiper

Thanks.  I may just return the cover.  I'll check it out tomorrow -- if I even open the box.


----------



## DD

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Ravens? Those copycats?
> 
> Forget them... Go VIKES! (The original Purple People Eaters!)


You'd better put a smiley face on that post when you say that, Mister! LOL  Go Ravens!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Luvmy4brats said:


> I was playing with my cover trying to figure out where the magnet is that turns the Kindle on and off. I thought it would be where the silver clasp is, but it's not. It's on the lower corner.


There are actually two magnets; one in the silver clasp and one in the corner, and you're right, the one that meets the lower right hand corner of the Kindle controls it. I could make the lock screen come and go with one of my fridge magnets.



I guess I could make my own cover now that I know that!

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler

I would say the purple is like a "blackish" purple.  It is slightly less black than my purple K2 Oberon cover


----------



## jaspertyler

Does anyone else have pics of the persimmon?  I have one on order for the fire but I wanted it to be orange rather than red.  The picture on this thread looks red to me.  Thanks!


----------



## CraigInOregon

DD said:


> You'd better put a smiley face on that post when you say that, Mister! LOL  Go Ravens!!!!


Super Bowl XLVII wish/prediction:

MINNESOTA 24
BALTIMORE 17

It'd be an all-purple SuperBowl! (With the right team winning, natch...  )


----------



## crebel

I wish I could post pictures of my persimmon cover,  It is definitely orange, but not bright.  If I was trying to come up with another name I would call it "burnt orange".  I love the color.  

I do wish it had a hand strap or at least a small pocket for a business card or a single screen wipe inside.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Super Bowl XLVII wish/prediction:
> 
> MINNESOTA 24
> BALTIMORE 17
> 
> It'd be an all-purple SuperBowl! (With the right team winning, natch...  )


I should report this as spam. . .  But I'll just say it's a bit off topic.  I mean, BASEBALL season isn't even over yet in DC! 

ON TOPIC: I'll see if I can't get a better picture of the persimmon. . .it does look a bit redder in that shot than it appear to my eyes in real life. . . .take note of the scissors and baseball guy though, they're true orange and true red respectively -- at least in my eyes.


----------



## Sunshine22

Hmm... Since I already have the ink blue, if I add the honey as a second case, I'm all set for Chargers Football.
Go Bolts! 

The ink blue is a very dark navy blue.  I love it!  Easy to hold, easy to bend back, light weight.  But my favorite thing is the automatic on/off magnet feature... Who knew not having to push a little button would bring me such happiness.  Have I really become this lazy?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't think it's difficult to get the Kindle out of the cover at all. Maybe it's because I'm used to using this type of cover on my phones and iPad.. Just flip it upside down (so the word Kindle is at the top) push down on one of the upper corners of the case and peel it out. I usually hold the bottom edge of the Kindle against my body for a little extra support.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I like it too. . .mine's the persimmon. . .sorry, no picture capabilities. . . .maybe I can upload one to FB. . .hang on. . . .
> 
> 'kay, here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behind it you can see my fiskars scissors so if you have a clue what shade of orange they are, that helps. And my Ryan Zimmerman bobblehead which is Nationals Red. Does that help?


Very handsome!

I would consider that, but probably am going iwth the Ink BLue if I get the Amazon cover. I dont like to attract alot of attention to myself and I read alot on the bus and at work on lunch.

Also, I have a couple of skins picked out, both of which will gonicely with the blue....one is a spectacular Caribbean Sea turquise blue with a sea turtle....would look fantastic with the ink blue. (But again...I'm a little afraid it's too showy).


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

cagnes said:


> It is a tight fit. It gives the appearance that the cover is part of the Kindle, like it's molded onto it. It's a little difficult to get it out, but not too bad. You need to peel down one of the corners in order to pop it out. The Kindle is meant to stay in the cover, not necessarily be taken it in & out like you may do with other covers.


That is the big drawback for me...I really like reading it out of a case at home. That and I wish it was a fliptop.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I think the idea is that the case just becomes part of the kindle. It is so form fitting and so sleek there isn't much change in size when the case is on.  So there is barely a change to the feel or the ergonomics of the kindle with or without the case.


----------



## cagnes

CrystalStarr said:


> I think the idea is that the case just becomes part of the kindle. It is so form fitting and so sleek there isn't much change in size when the case is on. So there is barely a change to the feel or the ergonomics of the kindle with or without the case.


Exactly!


----------



## gdae23

> There are actually two magnets; one in the silver clasp and one in the corner, and you're right, the one that meets the lower right hand corner of the Kindle controls it. I could make the lock screen come and go with one of my fridge magnets.


Since I still only have my cover and not my Kindle, I tested the cover last night by holding it against my fridge! Just to play with it. I hadn't noticed there was another corner magnet, so I'll have to retest tonight!

The one advantage in waiting is that these covers always seem to have a strong smell right out of the box (this one is like shoe polish) and I like to air them out a bit before putting the Kindle in. Amazon is apparently aware of this and is giving me several days to get the cover ready. I left it out overnight, and the strong smell was already fading a bit this morning, so that was good.


----------



## sparklemotion

For those of you wanting to see more pics of the persimmon, someone on Amazon has posted a pic as well. You can find it under the user pics for the Amazon cover. It looks similar to Ann's pic and does again seem far more red than orange. In fact, I see no orange really, maybe just a hint. Much as I love my fuchsia case, I'm almost considering ordering the persimmon case too now. It's so pretty!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

CrystalStarr said:


> I think the idea is that the case just becomes part of the kindle. It is so form fitting and so sleek there isn't much change in size when the case is on. So there is barely a change to the feel or the ergonomics of the kindle with or without the case.


I do like those aspects very much! The less weight esp, the better.


----------



## mistyd107

sparklemotion said:


> For those of you wanting to see more pics of the persimmon, someone on Amazon has posted a pic as well. You can find it under the user pics for the Amazon cover. It looks similar to Ann's pic and does again seem far more red than orange. In fact, I see no orange really, maybe just a hint. Much as I love my fuchsia case, I'm almost considering ordering the persimmon case too now. It's so pretty!


Thank you for posting found the picture and it does look more red there also. I still have a little bit before I can purchase the PW. If you happen to purchase the persimmon would you be kind enough to post pictures?


----------



## sparklemotion

mistyd107 said:


> Thank you for posting found the picture and it does look more red there also. I still have a little bit before I can purchase the PW. If you happen to purchase the persimmon would you be kind enough to post pictures?


I definitely will.  Unfortunately, it's out of stock until October 24th.


----------



## mistyd107

sparklemotion said:


> I definitely will.  Unfortunately, it's out of stock until October 24th.


I saw that sadly I cant do anything till christmas or later so no rush, but i would appreciate it


----------



## telracs

Luvmy4brats said:


> I don't think it's difficult to get the Kindle out of the cover at all. Maybe it's because I'm used to using this type of cover on my phones and iPad.. Just flip it upside down (so the word Kindle is at the top) push down on one of the upper corners of the case and peel it out. I usually hold the bottom edge of the Kindle against my body for a little extra support.


trying to do this and all that happens is now i've got nail marks in the case....


----------



## pittle

I got my PW Tuesday and my Purple cover today.  

The purple is not as bright as I expected, but like it better than if it had been.  The front cover page is thicker. (My only complaint about the K4 cover was that the front cover felt kind of "wimpy".)  I loved the cover on my KK because it made it feel more like reading a book.  The front cover for my PW is not quite as sturdy feeling as the KK cover, but is a significant improvement over the K4.


----------



## Sandpiper

My Amazon PW case was delivered today.  I met Veto, UPS man, at the door.  Just refused it -- return to Amazon.    I ordered two Oberon mini sleeves (all size sleeves are being discontinued).  I like reading Kindles nekid.  Oberon covers are too weighty and bulky.  The Oberon mini sleeve I got for my KT is like it was made to order.  Fit perfectly.  So obviously, it's an extremely good fit for PW also.


----------



## DD

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Super Bowl XLVII wish/prediction:
> 
> MINNESOTA 24
> BALTIMORE 17
> 
> It'd be an all-purple SuperBowl! (With the right team winning, natch...  )


----------



## HappyGuy

How close are the PW cover colors to the Fire cover colors? I'm thinking ("a dangerous thing, I know.") that a trip to Best Buy or any other store selling Fires and covers would resolve most questions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm going to say you can probably count on them being pretty much the same. 

But BB might not have all the colors in stock. . .and I don't remember seeing purple for the Fire. . . .'course, it was announced after the Fire had already been released.


----------



## jaspertyler

When I went to BB they only had black and pink.


----------



## sparklemotion

jaspertyler said:


> When I went to BB they only had black and pink.


Same at my BB.


----------



## Grrarrgh

I bought the fuchsia case, and it's the first Kindle case I've had in a while. I usually read them naked. For anyone who has used a similar cover in the past (if there have been any), are they hard to keep clean? I worry about that since I use my Kindle while I'm eating a lot and I can just see it getting something spilled on it.


----------



## Robbiegirl

My purple case came today. The color is so perfect. Pw will come oct 25 or thereabouts.


----------



## sparklemotion

megan1 said:


> I apologize if someone's already mentioned this, but has anyone tried putting the Kindle Touch into the Paperwhite cover? Did it fit?


The Amazon Paperwhite cover? It doesn't fit in that one, however, it does fit in some other cases made for the Kindle touch.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My persimmon case came on Friday, the 5th, and IMO it's true orange, not like the color shown in the photo with the scissors, but I know monitors render different shades. I see no red in mine at all. It's *orange*, a lovely deep orange, but orange.

When I first saw posts saying that when you are reading, the case color forms a frame around the K itself, I thought, uh oh, and was sorry I didn't order a dark color. My older Ks are in black cases, and I wanted something different and bright this time to make finding the PW easier since I tend to put what I'm reading down here and there, forget where I did it, and have to go hunting.

However, I am not sorry about the bright cover. My PW came a few days before the cover, and my feelings were mixed. I liked it, but not as much or as unreservedly as I expected. The cover really changed my feelings. The PW is easier for me to use (I'm used to covers starting back in K1 days), and the PW looks so classy in the cover. The cover fits so perfectly it looks like one custom unit, and the contrasting outline of the cover around the bezel doesn't bother at all. It enhances.

The Amazon cover is expensive for what you get, IMO. I sent the lighted cover for the KK back, but I have no regrets at all about this cover.


----------



## sparklemotion

I feel the same way, ellenoc. The cover makes the PW even better. I love the auto on and off. I agree too the color around the bezel enhances rather than distracts. To me anyway. 

That's interesting about the persimmon being more orange than red. Someone also posted a pic on Amazon and it looks very red in the pic there too, not orange at all. It makes it hard to know when the pics conflict so much with Amazon's pic. I'd love to see a pic of your persimmon cover for comparison if you get a chance to take one.


----------



## Pushka

Meet the newest Aussie citizens! Here is persimmon next to a redheads matchbox which is fire engine red, next to purple. 
I love the colour but it can sometimes have a slight red hue.

This is the cover on top of a red chocolate box.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

sparklemotion said:


> That's interesting about the persimmon being more orange than red. Someone also posted a pic on Amazon and it looks very red in the pic there too, not orange at all. It makes it hard to know when the pics conflict so much with Amazon's pic. I'd love to see a pic of your persimmon cover for comparison if you get a chance to take one.


I have dial up internet, so I'm afraid my posting a pic is out. And I'm not sure what good it does. Looking at the pics Pushka posted, the top pic that shows the persimmon cover with the matchbox and purple cover shows a color that on the screen of my fairly new Samsung laptop looks like the color of my cover. The matchbox looks more red, but not a brilliant red to me. In the second picture of the cover on top of the red box, the box does look red to me, but the cover has a kind of faded pinkish tone.

Somewhere today I saw a posted picture of the purple cover that had it looking brown, not brownish purple, but a dull light brown, and I saw an Oberon cover that's supposedly green, but looked dark brown in the pics.

My cover isn't the kind of bright orange of the skin of a naval orange but a nice dark orange. Can't think of anything in nature that we'd all have to compare it to.


----------



## Pushka

Yes the photos are so inconsistent. The purple is certainly purple though.


----------



## sparklemotion

Thanks so much for posting pics, Pushka!  I really do love the persimmon cover, it's such a pretty shade. Going by the 3 or 4 pics I have seen of the persimmon cover, I do think Amazon's shade is pretty inaccurate.



ellenoc said:


> I have dial up internet, so I'm afraid my posting a pic is out. And I'm not sure what good it does.


Ah ok, I see. I just like to compare them because they more you see, the more you can generally get an idea of the actual color.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sparklemotion said:


> Thanks so much for posting pics, Pushka!  I really do love the persimmon cover, it's such a pretty shade. Going by the 3 or 4 pics I have seen of the persimmon cover, I do think Amazon's shade is pretty inaccurate.


Well, honestly, the picture I posted doesn't look as much, to me, like the color it is in real life, as the pictures on the product page at Amazon. I blame that on the fact that I'm a less than amateur photographer who was using a phone camera.  The pictures definitely make it look more red than it is to me in real life. . . .but I couldn't get any that didn't make it look that way.

So I think I'd say don't necessarily go by the pictures. . . . . .but you can return it if it's not right. And you can see the color before you take it out of the packaging so you'll know pretty quick if it's the wrong shade of orange for you.


----------



## Sunshine22

I have a "Persimmon" leather Coach purse that I love... I wonder how close the amazon case is to this color, this bag is such a gorgeous color

http://www.amazon.com/Coach-Madison-Shoulder-16503-Persimmon/dp/B005ZYYCXW


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sunshine22 said:


> I have a "Persimmon" leather Coach purse that I love... I wonder how close the amazon case is to this color, this bag is such a gorgeous color
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coach-Madison-Shoulder-16503-Persimmon/dp/B005ZYYCXW


Looks pretty close to me!

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## Pushka

Ann in Arlington said:


> Looks pretty close to me!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


yes, maybe the bag, which is gorgeous, is a bit richer in colour, but definitely that kind of shade of orange.


----------



## Sunshine22

Dang it, you all may be costing me money.   But i really do love the Amazon case, and its good to have more than one, right?  Especially one that matches one of my favorite purses   

And the picture of my purse on Amazon is spot on as far as the color of my bag, for anyone trying to decide if the persimmon case is right for them.


----------



## brandy1

Does anyone have both the purple Paperwhite cover and the wine Kindle Touch cover?  How do the colors compare?  I would love to see a side by side photo if possible.  I'm considering returning my fuchsia Paperwhite cover and getting the purple instead.


----------



## erin22

brandy1 said:


> Does anyone have both the purple Paperwhite cover and the wine Kindle Touch cover? How do the colors compare? I would love to see a side by side photo if possible. I'm considering returning my fuchsia Paperwhite cover and getting the purple instead.


I already gave my KT and it's wine case to my mom so I can't take a picture, but I have had both. The wine case was really not at all purple in my opinion, closer to a burgundy with a lot of red in it. I actually thought it was kind of ugly but I liked it best out of all the colors for the KT case. The PW purple cover is a true deep purple (definitely more blue toned than red toned). Not quite as dark as it looks on my screen on amazon's site, but close.

I LOVE my purple cover, it is the perfect shade for me.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, my purple leather cover is on its way. Shipped yesterday, actually. It won't be here for a while, though, since I chose Super Saver Free shipping.

A week from Thursday is the estimated delivery date.

We'll see.

In the meantime, I'm storing it in the oversized K3K leather cover. There's no way to secure it, but it covers the whole KPW and then some, and at least that protects the screen when I'm not using it.


----------



## KindleGirl

brandy1 said:


> Does anyone have both the purple Paperwhite cover and the wine Kindle Touch cover? How do the colors compare? I would love to see a side by side photo if possible. I'm considering returning my fuchsia Paperwhite cover and getting the purple instead.


I have both covers. I will try to take a pic this morning/afternoon and put it up. The Touch cover is definitely more of a wine/burgundy color. The PW cover is a true purple color.


----------



## Atunah

I just got my ink blue cover and I love it. Perfect Navy color. Just what I wanted. The rim around the bezel will blend right in as its a dark blue. 
Tiny little thing that cover.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I got my purple cover four days early, on Saturday.

And I have to say, it's a lovely, grape sort of purple.

Hardly fluorescent, sure... and a nice, mature, darker purple... but more vivid than that grayish picture someone posted and said was a true representation of the actual color.

Of course, monitor settings and my 46-year-old eyes can make all these factors vary quite a bit, but...

Yeah, the in-person cover is a gorgeous grape purple.

I'd say the purple is closer to what you see in Pushka's post #177.


----------



## maries

Does anyone have the saddle tan cover yet?    I think I am buying DH a Paperwhite for either his birthday or Christmas and want to get him a cover.    Thanks.


----------



## Ripley

To me the Persimmon is coral -- not the pumpkin orange I expected. However, it goes very nicely with the Coral DecalGirl skin I chose (see iPhone pic below), so I'm not complaining. The only thing that would make me happier would be a teal cover.


----------



## CAR

Atunah said:


> I just got my ink blue cover and I love it. Perfect Navy color. Just what I wanted. The rim around the bezel will blend right in as its a dark blue.
> Tiny little thing that cover.


Agree with that Atunah! I got the the Ink Blue and also love the color. I think this is one of the best covers Amazon has sold, and worth every penny.


----------



## Joan Marie

I disagree on the color of the purple cover. It's very dull and dark & reads as  black on my nightstand & in my purse. As a purple lover, it was a disappointing lifeless shade. I did return it for the color & for other reasons. The inside lining fabric is scratchy and not pleasant to hold when you fold back the cover to read. The inside plastic edges are sharp, not knife sharp but still not comfortable to hold. And in general, it is not a $40 value. I love my Amazon cover with the built in light for the KK/K3 which has a mucher nice build & feel. I will probably put that $40 toward an Oberon which I know is quality. I use the PW naked now but I think it needs a cover to hold onto for 1-handed reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Joan Marie said:


> I disagree on the color of the purple cover. It's very dull and dark & reads as black on my nightstand & in my purse. As a purple lover, it was a disappointing lifeless shade. I did return it for the color & for other reasons. The inside lining fabric is scratchy and not pleasant to hold when you fold back the cover to read. The inside plastic edges are sharp, not knife sharp but still not comfortable to hold. And in general, it is not a $40 value. I love my Amazon cover with the built in light for the KK/K3 which has a mucher nice build & feel. I will probably put that $40 toward an Oberon which I know is quality. I use the PW naked now but I think it needs a cover to hold onto for 1-handed reading.


Can't speak to color but I disagree about the 'feel' of the fabric. I find it very comfortable and seems quite high quality to me -- like a fine men's suit jacket -- Betsy knows what that fabric is called.  I also don't have any problems reading with the cover folded back and don't detect any edges that I'd call 'sharp'. I do _notice_ the metal closure that says 'kindle' but it definitely helps to open the thing to have the little 'lip', and I don't have any problems with it being annoying with the way I hold the kindle for reading.

Granted, $40 is not cheap. . .but the case is light, yet protective of the device, so I find it well worth it. I quite like the design -- no corner straps or the need to put velcro on the kindle (I admit to an irrational animosity toward velcro.  ). I have Oberon products and quite like them, but, given the size and weight of 'modern' kindles, I feel like their covers add too much bulk and weight for me.

That said. . . .it is certainly possible quality can vary. And it's undoubtedly true that people have different tastes. So if a person doesn't like it, they should, by all means, return it. It's great that Amazon gives what amounts to a 'free trial period' in their return policy!


----------



## Joan Marie

It's lined with inexpensive mens' suiting type fabric. Not luxe or even soft like the fleecy velour of prior Amaxon covers. The molded case is not a benefit to those who want to read a bare Kindle now & then because it's a struggle to remove it from the PW cover. The molded plastic around the perimeters creates a hard edge edge particularly where it's cut to accommodate the corners & bottom edge. I need a cover to "grab on to" for 1-handed reading,  particularly because the PW is a touch screen (missing those page turn buttons on the side edges from the KK). But this is not  luxe $40 cover. CaseCrown & Marware have nicer options for $10-15 for those who don't think corner holders are low-rent. The Oberon PW cover has a lot less leather than prior versions due to it's tiny size so I guess would weigh less if that's a genuine issue for someone. Never found that to be an issue myself. Nice to have many options @ every price point.


----------



## hamerfan

It's nice to read the purple covers good reviews. My purple one will be here Wednesday.


----------



## Pushka

I like the colour of the purple, its bright enough for me as I don't like the really bright purples which I think are dating. I think amazon cover is perfect for the tiny kindle. I have noticed I do tend to collect the odd strand of our ragdolls fur on it though. Not a bother as it swipes off easily enough. I did end up buying a couple though, and will sell one on eBay as they are not available in Australia yet.


----------



## Atunah

Holy cow its hard to get the kindle out of the cover  . I am still deciding between 2 PW, replacements and I thought it would be easier to put them in the cover each to make the decision. . Not a good idea. It took me like half an hour to pry one out. 

I don't have any intention to take it out again once I know which one to keep, but holy moly this should be easier. I thought either the kindle or the cover would break any moment.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Atunah said:


> Holy cow its hard to get the kindle out of the cover . I am still deciding between 2 PW, replacements and I thought it would be easier to put them in the cover each to make the decision. . Not a good idea. It took me like half an hour to pry one out.
> 
> I don't have any intention to take it out again once I know which one to keep, but holy moly this should be easier. I thought either the kindle or the cover would break any moment.


I guess I should take a video of myself taking the cover off, and post it... I don't have much trouble at all. Until I get around to taking a video, here's what I do:

1. First, picture that you want to get out the top two corners. Don't worry about the bottom two. 
2. Hold the kindle face up. I've got the cover flipped open and I'm holding it behind the kindle, but I don't think it matters.
3. Hold the upper-right and bottom left corners of the kindle: with your left thumb on top of the bottom-left corner of the kindle, with the rest of your hand in back, more towards the center of the back of the kindle/cover. Do the same thing with the right hand on the upper right corner - thumb on top - except try to ONLY grip the cover (the edge). This isn't totally possible - you'll touch the kindle itself a little - but try to get most of your thumb on the corner of the cover. The rest of your right hand is on the back, towards the center.
4. To flex the upper right corner of the kindle out of the cover, push up on the center-back of the cover with your fingers, while pulling down with your thumbs. You might worry you'll crack the screen, but you won't because although your left thumb is on the kindle, the right thumb is (should be) only pushing down on the corner of the case - not the kindle itself. The upper right corner of the kindle should pop out of the case. If not, adjust your grip and try again - fingers near the center of the back, pushing up, left thumb on the bottom-left corner of the kindle, right thumb on the upper right corner - only on the case, not the kindle. 
5. swap corners so that your left thumb is now on the bottom-right corner of the kindle, and your right thumb is on the upper-left corner, only on the cover. Flex (push up with fingers, down with thumbs) and the upper right corner of the kindle should pop out. I then switch back to the original corners for one more flex, and it's free.

OK, yeah, a picture (or video) is worth a thousand words... I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Pushka

Oh dear, if it is that hard to get the cover off I can see some tears and cracked kindles.  Maybe what they need is some kind of tab that sits behind the kindle inside the cover that you can pull up when you want to change the cover.


----------



## Kathy

Pushka said:


> Oh dear, if it is that hard to get the cover off I can see some tears and cracked kindles. Maybe what they need is some kind of tab that sits behind the kindle inside the cover that you can pull up when you want to change the cover.


The first time is scary but once you do it and nothing bad happens it is easier the 2nd time.


----------



## Pushka

I managed to separate the back cover of a kindle when removing a decalgirl sticker a few weeks ago.  They stick on really well, too well!
But it all just clicked back together again.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Personally, I don't find the purple cover dull or overly dark at all.

Sure, it's not a bold neon purple, but I don't care for that as much, anyway.

This is more of a Minnesota Vikings purple. Call it royal grape. It's deep and rich, as a shade. Classy versus showy. But not at all the dull gray that one photo a few pages back showed it to be.

Anyway... I like it.

Also, I foresee no pressing need to remove it from the cover, so the design of it seems just fine to me. I don't think I *ever* removed my K3K from its case, other than the time it broke and I had to send the old one back to Amazon so they could send me a replacement unit.

Of course, I buy covers for protection, primarily. So once I have a cover, I just don't use my Kindle outside of its cover. My own idiosyncrasy, I guess.


----------



## hamerfan

Got my Amazon PW cover yesterday. It's nice, but as others have said, overpriced. The PW sure fits snugly in it.
I have a Marware Eco-Vue cover for my K3:



I really like it and hope they will make one for the PW. The Kindle slides down into the cover, it's not attached by corner straps. And the biggest plus with it is the hand strap. I do a fair bit of reading in bed, and that strap comes in mighty handy, so to speak.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Overpriced? $39 is the same price I paid two years ago for the leather cover to my previous Kindle.

Name a dozen leather products whose price hasn't gone up in the last two years.


----------



## Kathy

My friend at work brought her new Purple cover in today. Love the purple.


----------



## cagnes

I love my purple cover, but I think I may be allergic to it!  I'm allergic to nickel & develop a rash on my fingers if I wear rings for a long period of time. I haven't had a rash in years since I no longer wear my rings 24/7.
I recently developed a rash between my fingers & was puzzled as to why, then I realized the rash is exactly where the metal clasp touches my fingers.

I don't want to give up my cover!   I'm thinking of coating the clasp with clear nail polish & hopefully that would be enough to protect my skin from the nickel. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Atunah

Nail polish would work, or any other clear coating like Polyurethane or acrylic. With a little brush it should work. Use some masking tape on the leather around the area just in case.


----------



## cagnes

Atunah said:


> Nail polish would work, or any other clear coating like Polyurethane or acrylic. With a little brush it should work. Use some masking tape on the leather around the area just in case.


Thanks, that's exactly how I plan to do it, with tape... definitively don't want to mess up the leather. I'm out of clear nail polish, so I'll give it a go as soon as I pick some up. I'm hoping that it holds up on the metal & that I don't have a problem with it flaking & chipping off.


----------



## Kathy

cagnes said:


> Thanks, that's exactly how I plan to do it, with tape... definitively don't want to mess up the leather. I'm out of clear nail polish, so I'll give it a go as soon as I pick some up. I'm hoping that it holds up on the metal & that I don't have a problem with it flaking & chipping off.


You could look at the new gel nail polish. It is thicker and may stick better.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'd also suggest the nail polish. My middle daughter is allergic to nickel and I had to coat all of the snaps on her baby clothes (onesies, sleepers, tops) when she was little. We still need to do it from time to time on her jeans. It holds up pretty well.


----------



## cagnes

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'd also suggest the nail polish. My middle daughter is allergic to nickel and I had to coat all of the snaps on her baby clothes (onesies, sleepers, tops) when she was little. We still need to do it from time to time on her jeans. It holds up pretty well.


Good to know the polish worked with your daughter! I've coated the clasp with a few coats of polish & I guess I'll see how that works out.


----------



## CAR

hamerfan said:


> Got my Amazon PW cover yesterday. It's nice, but as others have said, overpriced.


Now this is a point I disagree with, I think the Amazon PW cover is worth every penny of $39. The fit and finish and color (Ink Blue ) are superb.


----------



## mistyd107

has anyone ordered the tan/saddle cover yet?


----------



## Newfer

Hi All,
Been contemplating making my own soft leather cover for my new PW and would love to incorporate the full snap in "rails".  Anyone know how I could get just the rails?


----------



## nelle

I received my Amazon cover (in Onyx) today, and my reaction initially is similar to others I've read here -

I think the form factor is great (I'll be keeping the PW in my purse much of the time) and even tho I have the ads, I don't mind having to swipe when I open the over. That's definitely better than having to press the tiny switch on the bottom.  

The added weight is noticeable, but I'll get used to it.

It is definitely true that it's not easy getting the PW out of the case.  I tried and it was tough!  But at least the PW won't fall.

PS - I noticed that when I press on the bottom left side of my PW (on the black portion) I hear a clicking sound. I don't hear that anywhere else. Does that mean the frame has separated from the device? It doesn't seem to affect the performance. I was considering returning the PW because of the LED spots on the bottom but I suspect they are all that way so I wasn't going to keep it.


----------



## hamerfan

hamerfan said:


> Got my Amazon PW cover yesterday. It's nice, but as others have said, overpriced. The PW sure fits snugly in it.
> I have a Marware Eco-Vue cover for my K3:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like it and hope they will make one for the PW. The Kindle slides down into the cover, it's not attached by corner straps. And the biggest plus with it is the hand strap. I do a fair bit of reading in bed, and that strap comes in mighty handy, so to speak.


Now my PW cover is perfect! I got a wide strip of industrial strength elastic and stitched together the ends to wrap around the front cover long ways. A perfect hand strap! Unfortunately, the elastic is black, so I need to look around for some goos purple elastic. 
The cover still closes fine. I will post a pic if I can ever find some matching elastic.


----------



## Pushka

I use a headband for the same purpose. I've been doing that for a couple of years now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maries

mistyd107 said:


> has anyone ordered the tan/saddle cover yet?


I ordered this for my husband but since this is a gift it is still in the box. From what I can see I am not thrilled with the color but really not too excited about the color choices for this group of covers. It is OK but if another cover I liked came along that offered the auto on/off with good reviews and better colors, this will be history. I ordered the library skin to go with this and since he really won't see the cover when he is reading other than the frame, I think he will be fine with it at least for the functionality of it. Definitely not something he would show off. I think the KK color options were much better. These have a good pink and purple but DH wouldn't go for that. He isn't a fan of blue so it was black or this. Maybe the persimmon but can't tell how bright that is. The KK orange was really nice. Don't expect the richness of color like an Oberon.


----------



## Morf

cagnes said:


> Good to know the polish worked with your daughter! I've coated the clasp with a few coats of polish & I guess I'll see how that works out.


If the polish doesn't work, there's a more drastic solution you could look at...

The PW cover has two lots of magnets in it: there is one or (I think) two in the clasp that sticks to a matching one or two in the case to hold the case closed. However, these do not work the auto on/off feature: that's worked by a concealed magnet in the bottom corner of the case.

[If you want to test this, experiment by peering in the gap and flexing the front cover as it's nearly closed: if you push the bottom cover in, the PW will turn off without the case closing, whereas if you pull it out slightly you can close the case completely without the PW turning off.]

So, if all else failed, you could remove the clasp completely - you'd lose the case staying shut, but you'd still get on/off.

How to remove the clasp? Dunno, I'm not pulling mine apart to find out! I suspect it's simply squeezed onto the edge of the cover, so if you got a screwdriver or blade underneath the edge of it I think it would open up and come off without serious damage to the case.

Definitely last resort though!


----------



## liannallama

Hi, everyone! My KPW is on order for my Christmas gift and I can't wait!  I want to be all set up before it comes and I want a cover.  I love the way the official cover looks with the KPW and especially love how you can use a skin and it won't get covered up! 

Do they make the Official cover in an Easel style that opens on the bottom and flips over?  I love that style case that I have for my K2.  If I need to, I will get the book style, but the easel is so nice for reading at the table!


----------



## JimC1946

cagnes said:


> The only other feature I would have loved to have on the cover would be a hand strap like on the Marware cover, then it would have been perfect! A strap makes one handed reading so much more comfortable & safer... less chance of the kindle slipping out of your hand.


That's my only wish, too. It's not a huge issue, but I really wish that Amazon had put an elastic band on the back.


----------



## LadyX20

I'm starting to regret getting the cover in 'Honey'. The rubber part has started to change color. I love the cover and the color but it won't look nice after sometime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigInOregon

Still quite pleased with my purple cover.


----------



## maries

I have the big K-Fire in a persimmon cover.    A bit brighter orange than I care for but overall it is OK.  I put the Haiku skin on the front only.  I preferred the colors Amazon had with the KK covers.  I like that the cover doesn't add much weight or thickness to the Fire.  I agree a hand strap would be a great addition especially with the weight of the larger Fire.


----------



## hamerfan

maries said:


> I agree a hand strap would be a great addition especially with the weight of the larger Fire.


Makes a world of difference in comfort.


----------



## ShaMzRiv

Hi guys...

I didn't know if I should had started a new topic, but I'm just super curious about this cover. My K3 died last week, thanks to my niece kneeling in top of it, and I've been planning on getting a Paperwhite, and of course a cover with it. I'm in love with the "Honey" color, especially after seeing Betsy's photos. But my mom keeps telling me I should buy a dark color so it doesn't get dirty. Can you guys tell me if they are easy to clean? or if its really worth it to buy a light color instead of the dull dark? I really appreciated your help, I plan to buy my kindle this week and will like to buy the cover at the same time.


----------



## laughinggravy

Hi guys, just a quickie to say the purple is really great. I went for the persimmon and wasn't too impressed, but the purple - to my taste - is a delight! Black current rather than royal purple, elegant rather than flashy, but I love it.

I've just written a review on the Amazon cover and Oberon if anyone's interested


----------



## Sunnie

very excited! After days (/nights) of putzing around deciding, here is what I've chosen for my new PW2 (re case and skin.) (the skin is custom decalgirl, the case is the Amazon purple one.) Can't wait!


----------



## Riverrun

Just to add that after stalling for ages I ordered the above cover in black (I LIKE black!) and have been using it for two days now. I was surprised how neatly the PW fits into it and how slim and elegant the case looks. I thought the magnet close on the cover and the automatic wake-up of the PW upon opening silly and unnecessary - until five minutes after I started to use it. Fantastic! Now my dh wants one


----------



## stickybuns

What skins are you all using with your cases? I've decided to upgrade from a Kindle Keyboard to a Paperwhite 2, and I am now trying to find a skin that will look good with my purple cover (love it! Absolutely stunning color)

If you have a photo of your device with a skin and in the case, please post it!

I'm considering the following gelaskins (I want access to the downloadable backgrounds, which I can't find on decal girl):
http://www.gelaskins.com/gallery/Audrey_Kawasaki/Oiran (I have this one on my K3 along with a custom screensaver)
http://www.gelaskins.com/gallery/Jeremiah_Ketner/Sleepy_Owl
http://www.gelaskins.com/gallery/Ivy_Jacobsen/Bending_Towards_Light

In another thread, someone posted a photo of her cover with the decal back stuck to the inside of the cover. I love this idea and want to do the same with mine.


----------



## ginaf20697

Sky n Surf said:


> very excited! After days (/nights) of putzing around deciding, here is what I've chosen for my new PW2 (re case and skin.) (the skin is custom decalgirl, the case is the Amazon purple one.) Can't wait!


I have the purple for my fire. While it's a nice color I wish it was the same purple as in the pictures. I do love the cover though. I finally bought it when it was on sale and it is soooooo much nicer than the cheaper one I had. Definitely will get the same cover when I get the new PW.


----------



## Sunnie

picture, Gina?  I have the skin but still haven't pulled the trigger on the cover.  Also still considering Oberon orchid hummingbird.  My skin is purple/raspberry color.


----------



## ginaf20697

Here's a good picture from someone on Amazon.


----------



## laurie_lu

ginaf20697 said:


> Here's a good picture from someone on Amazon.


I'm not sure if this was asked before, but does that metal edge get in the way when the cover is folded back upon itself and you're holding it? It seems like that might be annoying to feel that in your hand or fingers. That's what is preventing me from pulling the trigger on this cover for my PW2. I'm still swaying towards just a sleeve.


----------



## PaulaIL

I saw these at Best Buy yesterday, the purple, black, and pink. Took one out and checked it out thoroughly. I was impressed.  I had ordered two MUCH cheaper covers from China, that I will get in a week or two, and after seeing their qualities then, I might have to get one of the Amazon.  The pink was a darker fuschia, and the purple was very dark, but I did like them both. They looked very trim and that they would hold the Kindle Paperwhite very securely. It didn't look like the metal magnetic part would be obtrusive, but not sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have a yellow Amazon cover on my original PW. I don't think the metal clasp gets in the way. I kind of like it, it helps me position my hand.










I'm keeping the cover for my new PW, as I thik they're supposed to fit.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigInOregon

laurie_lu said:


> I'm not sure if this was asked before, but does that metal edge get in the way when the cover is folded back upon itself and you're holding it? It seems like that might be annoying to feel that in your hand or fingers. That's what is preventing me from pulling the trigger on this cover for my PW2. I'm still swaying towards just a sleeve.


The metal tab is there for the auto on/off feature, as well as magnetically keeping the cover shut when you close it, rather than freely flapping around at will.

The metal tab has never bugged me. I'm not the world's pickiest on such things, but it's been a great cover for my PW1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CraigInTwinCities said:


> The metal tab is there for the auto on/off feature, as well as magnetically keeping the cover shut when you close it, rather than freely flapping around at will.
> 
> The metal tab has never bugged me. I'm not the world's pickiest on such things, but it's been a great cover for my PW1.


Don't think so. 'Cause the Fire cover is designed the same way, but it doesn't have a metal tab, it has a rubber one. Because then you can use the cover to stand up the device horizontally, and the rubber will help keep it from slipping on the surface. And the automatic on/off still works.

I think it's metal on the PW cover for design reasons and nothing more.


----------



## jlee745

Are the colors  that are available now the same colors when the first one come out?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> Are the colors that are available now the same colors when the first one come out?


I think so. Though there's a purple shade now that wasn't available at first. . . it came available a couple of months after the first PW was released.


----------



## jlee745

You would think they would have new colors for the new kindle: (


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CraigInTwinCities said:


> The metal tab is there for the auto on/off feature, as well as magnetically keeping the cover shut when you close it, rather than freely flapping around at will.





Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it's metal on the PW cover for design reasons and nothing more.


The metal tab IS a magnet, and so does help keep the cover closed, but the thing that triggers the on/off feature is apparently in the lower right hand corner of the Kindle. (In addition, there is a small magnet in the lower corner of the cover that hits this area.) You can trigger it yourself with a small magnet or a piece of metal that is magnetic. Using a magnet or a piece of metal in the area where the metal tab hits doesn't do anything.

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

The tab doesn't bother me at all personally. I like the way it looks too. I love the Amazon cover, I think it's the perfect cover for the PW.  I have two of them, one in fuchsia and I just recently picked up one in royal purple at my local Best Buy. Both are gorgeous colors! The purple is much darker in person than it appears on Amazon's site though. In person it's a very deep, dark purple. The persimmon cover is also nothing like it appears on Amazon. In person it is much more red than orange.


----------

